# Tree ID



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

Elmira NY


----------



## quietman (Jul 1, 2013)

June lilac


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Syringa reticulata

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/PlantFinder/PlantFinderDetails.aspx?kempercode=c152


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep, JW has it right. That is the same tree I asked about last month!


----------

